# Treats - what do you give and how often?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm fishing for ideas... 

Please be specific about quantities and frequency, because I'm very lost in this!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Depends on the cat, perhaps.

I bought 'Temptations' for Zenobi (otb). She knew where I kept them and would ask for some (I gave four pieces at a time) at least four times a day. Nag, nag, nag until she got some.

Missy? OK. I'll eat some to please you, but don't come around too often.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

I get a variety of the little bags of Purina treats for Midnight, the wild cat. Of course he will eat almost anything so he is not a good test subject. He likes the treats though and gets them for "dessert" and pretty much anytime he meows/asks for them. (4 to 5 pieces at a time also) Since he is so active and is gone so much, I don't have to worry about him getting a weight problem.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I only give her little pellets of dry food only on harness training days.. I don't know the brand name. Sorry


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I usually give my babies a few pieces of Purebites (Freeze dried) Shrimp, Chicken, or Fish flavor every morning. I recently sent away for free samples of Whole Life freeze dried Turkey, Chicken, Cod, Lamb etc. for dogs and cats. So far I've only given my cats the turkey treats which only one of my cats appreciates. I think it's great that they send an entire box of samples because cats can be quite picky. Once I know which flavors they both love, I may buy them online. The free samples come with a card with a discount code for future online purchases. You can request free samples at www.wholelifepets.com by sending them an e-mail under "contact us". They responded promptly and I received the samples about two weeks later.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra gets "Temptations" beef flavor twice a day- four or five pieces.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all so far! More, please!

I think it's time to change Midnight's name to Prince...for his lifestyle, I mean.


----------



## Digikid (Feb 27, 2011)

I use Temptation Naturals Salmon and Trout. Benny seems to go NUTS over them. 2 pieces a day.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

For treats I have Drs. Foster and Smith 100% Freeze Dried Salmon Fishies, Drs. Foster and Smith 100% Tuna Flakes, and EVO Wild Cravings. Each girl gets a few pieces per day, after I get home from work. I rotate out the treats every day, so each day they get a different treat for variety. I also use the Tuna Flakes to sprinkle on top of food if someone is being fussy at a meal, and the EVO treats are also used in training.

I still have some Purina Whisker Lickin's too, because the girls go nutso for the Chicken and Cheese flavor.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

yep, Monty loves Temptations too..any flavour. He goes nuts for them..pretending to be all love dovey until he gets hold of them and can walk away with a 'dont talk to me' attitude again


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Xanti said:


> yep, Monty loves Temptations too..any flavour. He goes nuts for them..pretending to be all love dovey until he gets hold of them and can walk away with a 'dont talk to me' attitude again



Funny...Sinatra does the same thing!! Except he goes CRAZY for the beef flavor.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Spencer won't eat treats of any kind, but he will drink Cat Sip. They both get a couple squirts of this every few days. 

Lily LOVES freeze dried salmon (Halo Liv A Littles), and she also likes Pure Bites chicken and Wellness jerky treats. The salmon needs to be refrigerated, so EVERY TIME someone opens the fridge, she comes running and gazes up at us expectantly, sometimes offering a tiny pathetic "mew." Such a manipulator. It usually works on me...she gets a few treats a day, in different varieties.


----------



## tigressbythetail (Dec 1, 2010)

All the bratz love Pounce, but I recently discovered Dr. Foster's Freeze dried chicken liver. Layla would stick her whole head in the tub and gobble them if I let her. Now she turns her nose up at Pounce. I use the treats whenever I want them to come to me for whatever reason. I can be in another part of the house and shake the container and Layla will come running full speed. It's especially handy when one of them is outside and I want them to come in. I probably give out four pieces at a time.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

All Genie will eat are basically treats anyway. But she does really adore the extra-crappy snacks actually marketed as treats by the local supermarket chain. I only give them to her the odd time to experience the joy of her little fuzzy chin gobbling from my hand.


----------



## Bella1623 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mine absolutely LOVE the temptations. I have to make sure to keep the bag in a drawer because if it's anywhere else they will get ahold of it and tear open the bag and eat them! I give them about 4 each about once a day or whenever they ask for it


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Temptations or Pounce, unless I'm feeling generous and give a tidbit of people food (turkey, ham, tuna, or chicken). My old cat knew the drawer the treats were in and would trot over to it and rub his face on the edge of the cabinet until someone gave in. The cabinet edge in that spot has a worn spot on the paint, makes me remember my kittypoo when I see it nekitty.... Maggie has yet to come up with her gimmick for begging for treats, lol.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't use commercial treats. I use high quality kibble as snacks and for Chase The Kibble Game. The only "treats" they get is chicken I have cooked myself, and that only once or twice a week (I keep some in the freezer all the time)

I use mayonaise (tiny less than pea sized drops) as incentives for medicating and nail trims.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I feed Temptations, currently "Tasty Chicken Flavour"... I think my cats would like any kind of Temptation though, Blacky will be sleeping on my bed and wake up, looking expectantly when I open the drawer they're stored in, which is located in my room - I feel bad when I'm not opening the drawer to give her treats. I swear she has a "begging" face! It works better than the dogs! Thank god she doesn't ever go in the kitchen asking for food.

I feed anywhere for 3-6 at a time for each cat, not every day, evey few days... when I remember pretty much.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Up to now I've given Prince a can of Fancy Feast each Friday evening (for Kabalat Shabat) and a bit of turkey pastrami or deli pork on Tuesdays, to cut the wait till Friday. I haven't used any of the dry treats that come in bags, but I'll start now. Since they don't sell milk for cats in this country, I give him a little bit of whole milk about once a week or every 2 weeks.

I've noticed no one mentioned Fancy Feast or any of the canned (small or big) treats? Are these not treats but "wet food"? Since they're so expensive here, I use them as treats...?


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Fancy Feast canned food is "nutritionally complete" for regular feeding, but I don't see any reason why it can't be used as a special treat, in addition to a high quallity canned food diet.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Since it finally warmed up enough so the snow is mostly gone, I will be grilling chicken breasts this afternoon. Midnight, the wild cat, will get a treat/snack of fresh grilled chicken. I just think it is such a disgraceful thing when people spoil animals.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

You're right. Only remember not to eat outside at the picnic table with your wife, as that's reserved for Midnight and his dinner business meetings with the foxes.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> I've noticed no one mentioned Fancy Feast or any of the canned (small or big) treats? Are these not treats but "wet food"? Since they're so expensive here, I use them as treats...?


It _is_ wet food, but since it's "different" and meaty in comparison to kibble I'm sure you're cat thinks it's a wonderful treat. I know my kibble eating kitty would LOOOOVE getting something like that every week


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use freeze dried meat as treats for "the boys" (Morey, Mitch, and Malachi) - they LOVE the "Wildside Freeze Dried Salmon" so that is what I buy about half the time. I buy the bag that is actually meant for dogs, instead of cats, because it is only $1 more than the cat kind (and the cat treats come in 1/2 the size bag)!

Amount: They get them 2 times a day and I split one treat three ways - though they are small treats to begin with. They have to work to get them by jumping up, grabbing my wrist, and taking the treat from my hand.

The farm cats: Their "treat" is when I buy a more expensive type of meat (like lamb) for their meal. They also get ~1 ounce of salmon each every few weeks till I use it all up. Someone gave me 10-15 pounds of wild-caught Alaskan salmon because it was a bit freezer burnt - else they wouldn't get stuff like that because it is so expensive!

Nightmare: he eats all canned (the rest of the farmed cats eat all raw) so occasionally I'll give him a can of something like Fancy Feast as a treat. 

Mikey (housecat): I have to put some "freeze dried meat dust" on liver/kidney in order to get him to eat his organ requirement. Plus, he thinks it is a great treat then. Little does he know...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Would it be accurate to say that _a treat is anything the cat loves that we don't feed regularly due to price or health concerns_?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely! Just like when we treat ourselves to a juicy t-bone instead of the regular hamburger helper, hahaha.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Maggie the Cat said:


> Definitely! Just like when we treat ourselves to a juicy t-bone instead of the regular *hamburger helper*, hahaha.


When I become ruler of the world, I am going to outlaw Hamburger Helper. I can't stand the stuff anymore. Blech!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Then the limit of how much and how often would be budget and/or health concerns, I assume...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm the opposite. Since MowMow can't eat kibble he gets that as a treat. I buy the EVO grain free and use that in his puzzle toy and in his little treat balls. He LOVES kibble and is always trying to paw my hands out of the way so he can get at his puzzle toy. 

He gets maybe a dozen pieces of kibble a day....so a 2lb bag lasts quite a long time stored in the freezer.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

My kits love Party Mix. (really junk food!). I tried some jerky kind and a freeze dried kind, which they pawed a round and played with, but wouldn't eat. I usually only give them treats a couple times a week. 

The Evo dry is a good suggestion. Definately something I'll try.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Greenies yet! You can't get them in grocery stores, so maybe that's why. But they're good stuff and the kitties love them.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

October said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Greenies yet! You can't get them in grocery stores, so maybe that's why. But they're good stuff and the kitties love them.


I was just coming here to post about the Greenies. My cats _*LOVE*_ them! We give them the Ocean Fish flavor, but since it is a fish flavor, we only give them some occasionally with the amount given being 5-8 pieces apiece. Star hoovers them up, Lucky takes his time and eats each piece separately, and Midnight doesn't hoover them like Star, but she does eat them rather quickly. My Bridge boy Smokey, on the other hand, didn't really care for treats. Never could figure that one out. :?


----------

